# Varnish thread_pool_max



## TheMadIndian (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm trying to increase this setting in my rc.conf but I can't seem to find the correct parameter to use. Does anyone know what it is? Currently I have to manually increase it from 500 to 4,000 after every reboot using varnishadm.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2013)

The /usr/local/etc/rc.d/varnishd script allows you to set commandline options (varnishd_flags). You can add it there.

https://www.varnish-cache.org/trac/wiki/Performance


----------



## TheMadIndian (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply*.* I was wondering if there was a different variable other than flags as I currently have my Varnish configured like this. 


```
# Enable varnish
varnishd_enable="YES"
varnishd_listen="X.X.X.X:80"
varnishd_config="/usr/local/etc/varnish/default.vcl"
varnishd_storage="malloc,26G"
varnishd_admin=":81"
```

If there isn't an option I'll switch to the flags directive and I've already tried adding a single flag with the other options enabled and Varnish fails to start*.*


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2013)

Look in the script, there are a couple of default flags set. You have to copy those flags into your varnishd_flags too.


----------

